# Anyone know the cheapest country to buy authentic tag watches from?



## MEDSTER (31 Dec 2007)

hi people, i kinda need some advice on watch prices, for any of you who have already been through what i currently am.

Ok, im trying to purchase a tag heuer watch, the uk seems to be over-priced in comparison to some other countries (so ive been told), i will be travelling to the states in late jan, then switzerland in april but wernt quite sure if i should put off my purchase till then.

does anyone know of anywhere selling tag watches relatively cheaper then the going price for the uk? please msg me, thanks, med


----------



## John Rambo (31 Dec 2007)

The US or Dubai are your best bets.As your heading to the US anyway I'd hold off until then.


----------



## eeks2006 (31 Dec 2007)

dont rule out Lanzarote, Tax free Island.Nuff said.

Cheers, Conor.


----------



## GOBSTOPPER (1 Jan 2008)

I would second Dubai. My friend reconed he got a 40% saving on the same watch in dublin. could it really be so much ?


----------



## MandaC (1 Jan 2008)

Have to agree with Dubai.   I saved 1/3 of the  Irish purchase price by buying my Breitling through Dubai.


----------



## GOBSTOPPER (1 Jan 2008)

maybe theres a business idea here for high end watches ,jewelry for a couple with long arms


----------



## MEDSTER (1 Jan 2008)

thanks people, i shall take all this on board, i too have heard a thing or two about the states being cheap (uk to us exchange rates etc), guess il find out soon enough and let you all know. 

I have been told that a couple of countries throughout europe had these swiss watches on really cheap (a couple of years ago) untill the retailers narrowed the margin gap to approx 5%, apparently they plan to do so worldwide, so any business ventures in to this area need to be taken up soon


----------

